

I've been working on this during the last month or so. Can we talk about it? - rudasn
http://rabbitpurchasing.com/

======
rudasn
This is basically a web application to record and keep track of your
purchases. It is targeted mostly to small businesses, not individuals.

I have put together that website yesterday and today put it online. I believe
I am about a month away from releasing a (private) beta so I though I should
start spreading the word and getting some feedback.

After you sign up for the private beta you get a link for a short
questionnaire (this:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/rabbitpurchasing.com/viewfo...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/rabbitpurchasing.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dEdCS2RYWmpFZG5yLV9xZ2wwUVF1cXc6MQ#gid=0))

I would love some feedback on the concept of the app (should I say a bit
more?), the feeling of the landing page, and the questionnaire.

Thanks HN

\-- edit --

The main reason I am doing this is because I already have a client who _will_
pay me €1000, one-off.

It's actually my dad and this is version 2 of an app I made him 5 years ago
(using Access and classic ASP, yeah!). I figured that other businesses may
find it useful too, so why not release it?

------
pothibo
You need to enter every purchase yourself? If so, is something like Mint along
the same line?

~~~
rudasn
I haven't used Mint (as it's US-based right?) but from what I understand is
similar. The main difference however is that Rabbit is more focused on orders,
invoices, and payments not just about recording the things you bought. Also
Mint is mostly for consumers right?

